# Wood Elf Trees army - Is it competitive?



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey so I really like the different tree models for the WE army and I was wondering if running an all trees list could win much or if it's just a fun fluff thing?


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't seen the new WE Army book yet, but I would say just for fun. The WE are known for their archery skills, getting away from that just doesn't seem like it would work very well. Treemen and Dryads are awesome but I think they will need some help.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

My friend runs an all "forest spirit" army which is tough to fight against. This is an army that is tought to master from what he is saying. If you run this type of army, most of your units will be skirmishers and none will have the option for a musician or banner. The musician is not a big loss since the units are immune to psychology and cause fear but combat rez sucks when you have no rank bonuses and no banner to add. This is where it becomes tricky because you must figure out how to hit each unit you attack with 2 units (one in the front and one in the flank), to be successful. Just what I remember from our discussions and playing against him. Hope this helps.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Being a staunch WE player who had to give up on them due to money and such I'd say go for it. I seem to remember that a lot of tournament armies were all forest spirit based and were doing very well. Sadly WE archery skills seem to be a bit of a weak point sometimes... (I hate DE!!! oh hi again Druchii! :angel: )

I am not one for remembering the rules or anything but I was going for as heavy concentration of Elves as possible and that does not work well at all.

Good luck with your army though... sounds fun.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've seen an all forest spirit army play and it ownd the opposition. treemen are hard.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It also depends somewhat whether you want to go all trees, or all forest spirit models. There is an important difference between the two armies, as Wild Riders have the forest spirit rule and add a welcome injection of speed to your army, if you choose to work that way.

Edit: I am going to bump this over to tactics as it is quite a specific tactical question - squeek


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the tree army is a good one and takes some solid tactics to get the most of. Its a very tough army, with some powerful cc. treeman ancients are one of the hardest things in fantasy...annoyance of netlings is so....annoying  
Warmachine heavy lists could be scarey especially dwarves with their flaming magical bolt throwers, but by using the scenery to screen on the way in and a few tricks you should be able to pull it off


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Well it's good to hear that it could potentially be strong. I need to get some more models and the book.

I would like it to be all trees, though I am open to just forest spirits too. I think I would have to do some modding as I don't really like the elf on horse look too much, especially if everything else looks like a tree.


----------



## jonnywright104 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi, iv recently been using a 1500pt list consisting of 2 branchwraiths, L1, with spites, 60 dryads, 2x3 tree kin and an eagle. .. and i have to say. . . .. . it doesnt work!!! skirmishers alone cant hold up in combat long enough. although i do role dice appaulingly!
you would need to have some glade guard with you to whittle units down a bit.

i was going to take it to doubles GT but not now!! cost £200 aswel (oops)


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

jigplums said:


> Warmachine heavy lists could be scarey especially dwarves with their flaming magical bolt throwers, but by using the scenery to screen on the way in and a few tricks you should be able to pull it off


Wouldn't the situation be the exact opposite? Screen your big trees with dryads, the most they can kill a round is one model. The throwers would be lucky to make their points back. Now flaming cannonball sniping your big tress, that might get annoying.


----------



## Mattws1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm just developing a Wood Elf army, and one of the ways I'll try and field it is as an all forest spirit army. Agreed that the Wild Riders are needed - playing all trees without them would be really hard!

One useful tactic is to take Drycha as your general (so a 2000pt army at least) - she has the advantage of being able to gradually call units onto the field into forests, AND when she joins units they can jump from one forest to another

Admittedly that is not going to stop flaming magical dwarf weapons causing casualties, but it will certainly give you an interesting game!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes combined with the fact you can do damage with normal forests to the opposition due to your magic and also move the forest with your drycha or treeman ancient your opponent can get quite overwhelmed and by turn 3 you can usually have the game.


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the forest spirit list is pretty competitive and possibly even close to broken if special characters are allowed.


----------



## Fire_Rider (Mar 29, 2009)

Someone at my local store used to use an all tree list. It's better than you would think. The Dryads are fairly hard to hit with shooting and can move through terrain easily. I played a heavy shooting HE list and got killed by the tree army. I'm not sure how it would hold up against a powerful close combat force, like Chaos Warriors.


----------

